# Harden open to joining Suns



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

> James Harden will consider signing with the Suns if his contract expires after next season.
> 
> "Yeah," he said. "Of course. I love it there. My mom lives there still. So that's definitely my second home as far as my comfort level and going to school there. But obviously, I'm with the Thunder right now and what we have is special."
> 
> ...



Oooooooh. Wouldn't that just be swell


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't pay him something obscene just because OKC won't.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Didn't see this coming.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He knows he can still get overpaid somewhere desperate like this. Wouldn't be shocked, would be disappointed though if he went off somewhere and became just a guy once he was scouted as the no. 1...he has a good thing in OKC


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I think he's an all star where ever he goes. He could put up 23/5/5 on the Suns as a first option two years from now. I do think that his best chance of ever making a real "name" for himself is to play the Manu role on the Thunder and win multiple championships though.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Efficiently? I don't know.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

He will have a year to basically cleanse himself of his finals performance.. then we can all really judge him.


I would much rather throw money at Bynum if he is open to checking out other places.


I'm finally excited for a Suns season though. Haven't been able to say that in about 3 years.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Stay away from Bynum.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Rather throw money at Bynum? Naw


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I would offer Bynum the Max over Harden every day of the week knees and all.. Bynum at least guarantees that I have the best center on the floor in all games that are not against Dwight Howard.. and even then, who knows.


But, those are the only 2 major free agents that I know of outside of Dwight. And he is only going to sign with Dallas if it goes that far.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dre said:


> Efficiently? I don't know.


Certainly not at his current rate, but nothing awful either. He'd probably still be more efficient than most two guards out there.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

If he wants to be The Guy he'll have to leave OKC and he know's it. His flopping is a real piss off though, I hope he quits it because I used to like him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You'll have to max him, and he's really not worth it. But new max makes it easier to swallow for sure.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

doctordrizzay said:


> If he wants to be The Guy he'll have to leave OKC and he know's it. His flopping is a real piss off though, I hope he quits it because I used to like him.


Why do you capitalize random words in sentences?

James Harden has always been a flopper, disliking him for flopping would mean that you've always disliked him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> Why do you capitalize random words in sentences?
> 
> James Harden has always been a flopper, disliking him for flopping would mean that you've always disliked him.


That shit with Gino was over the top though. That's when I decided I hated him.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Dre said:


> He knows he can still get overpaid somewhere desperate like this. Wouldn't be shocked, would be disappointed though if he went off somewhere and became just a guy once he was scouted as the no. 1...he has a good thing in OKC


you would be disappointed if he went somewhere to try to prove he could be a number one option? that seems strange.


----------

